# myFaces 1.2 und Tomcat 5.x / 6.0



## y0dA (18. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Habe nun schon länger kein Webprojekt mehr entwickelt und nun wäre es mal wieder soweit. Hierfür dachte ich mir gleich "teste mal myFaces 1.2" - jedoch bekomme ich die Dummy-Applikation einfach nicht zum laufen.

Also myFaces 1.2 unter Tomcat 5.x dürfte sowieso nicht laufen, da Tomcat 5.x nicht JSP 1.2 und Servlet Container 2.5 unterstützt?

Demnach müsste der Tomcat 6.0 her:
Hab das Teil installiert, Classpath und Catalina_Home gesetzt, Sysdeo Plugin (3.2.1) installiert und lt. Release Notes das DevLoader.jar nach Tomcat 6 / libs geschoben.

Also nochmal zusammengefasst, ich benutze:
+) myEclipse 5.1.1GA
+) Tomcat 6.0.16
+) Sysdeo Plugin 3.2.1
+) Maven 2.0.8 und Archetypes

Wie folgt das Projekt erzeugt:

```
mvn archetype:create -DarchetypeGroupId=org.apache.myfaces.buildtools
-DarchetypeArtifactId=myfaces-archetype-helloworld
-DarchetypeVersion=1.0.0 -DgroupId=abc-DartifactId=ProjectName
```

Soweit so gut, wenn ich dann in Eclipse den Tomcat starte (nachdem ich das Projekt als Tomcat Projekt markiert habe und andere div. Dinge getan habe für Sysdeo) bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
18.02.2008 15:43:37 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester startElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: Begin event threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:205)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:153)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1358)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:550)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:412)
18.02.2008 15:43:37 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
WARNUNG: Catalina.start using C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\conf\server.xml: 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2808)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2834)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1361)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:550)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:412)
18.02.2008 15:43:37 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester startElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: Begin event threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:205)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:153)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1358)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:570)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
18.02.2008 15:43:37 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
WARNUNG: Catalina.start using C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\conf\server.xml: 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2808)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2834)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1361)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:570)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
18.02.2008 15:43:37 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 0 ms
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.await(Catalina.java:642)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:602)
	... 6 more
```

Wobei dies sicher die interessante Stelle ist:

```
SCHWERWIEGEND: Begin event threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
```

web.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!--
 * Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one
 * or more contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file
 * distributed with this work for additional information
 * regarding copyright ownership.  The ASF licenses this file
 * to you under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the
 * "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance
 * with the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at
 *
 *   [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]
 *
 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing,
 * software distributed under the License is distributed on an
 * "AS IS" BASIS, WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY
 * KIND, either express or implied.  See the License for the
 * specific language governing permissions and limitations
 * under the License.
-->
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
         version="2.4">

    <description>web.xml</description>

    <!--optional: context-param>
        <description>Comma separated list of URIs of (additional) faces config files.
            (e.g. /WEB-INF/my-config.xml)
            See JSF 1.0 PRD2, 10.3.2
            Attention: You do not need to put /WEB-INF/faces-config.xml in here.
        </description>
        <param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
        <param-value>/WEB-INF/examples-config.xml</param-value>
    </context-param-->
    <context-param>
        <description>State saving method: "client" or "server" (= default)
            See JSF Specification 2.5.3</description>
        <param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
        <param-value>client</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <description>Only applicable if state saving method is "server" (= default).
            Defines the amount (default = 20) of the latest views are stored in session.</description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.NUMBER_OF_VIEWS_IN_SESSION</param-name>
        <param-value>20</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <description>Only applicable if state saving method is "server" (= default).
            If true (default) the state will be serialized to a byte stream before it
            is written to the session.
            If false the state will not be serialized to a byte stream.</description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.SERIALIZE_STATE_IN_SESSION</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <description>Only applicable if state saving method is "server" (= default) and if
            org.apache.myfaces.SERIALIZE_STATE_IN_SESSION is true (= default)
            If true (default) the serialized state will be compressed before it
            is written to the session. If false the state will not be compressed.</description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.COMPRESS_STATE_IN_SESSION</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <description>This parameter tells MyFaces if javascript code should be allowed in the
            rendered HTML output.
            If javascript is allowed, command_link anchors will have javascript code
            that submits the corresponding form.
            If javascript is not allowed, the state saving info and nested parameters
            will be added as url parameters.
            Default: "true"</description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ALLOW_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.DETECT_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
        <param-value>false</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <description>If true, rendered HTML code will be formatted, so that it is "human readable".
            i.e. additional line separators and whitespace will be written, that do not
            influence the HTML code.
            Default: "true"</description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.PRETTY_HTML</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>
    <context-param>
        <description>If true, a javascript function will be rendered that is able to restore the
            former vertical scroll on every request. Convenient feature if you have pages
            with long lists and you do not want the browser page to always jump to the top
            if you trigger a link or button action that stays on the same page.
            Default: "false"</description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.AUTO_SCROLL</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <description>Used for encrypting view state. Only relevant for client side
            state saving. See MyFaces wiki/web site documentation for instructions
            on how to configure an application for diffenent encryption strengths.
        </description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.SECRET</param-name>
        <param-value>NzY1NDMyMTA=</param-value>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <description>
            Validate managed beans, navigation rules and ensure that forms are not nested.
        </description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.VALIDATE</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>
    
    <context-param>
        <description>
            Treat readonly same as if disabled attribute was set for select elements.
        </description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.READONLY_AS_DISABLED_FOR_SELECTS</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>    
    
    <context-param>
        <description>
            Use the defined class as the class which will be called when a resource is added to the
            ExtensionFilter handling. Using StreamingAddResource here helps with performance. If you want to add
            custom components and want to use the ExtensionFilter, you need to provide your custom implementation here.
        </description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ADD_RESOURCE_CLASS</param-name>
        <param-value>org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.DefaultAddResource</param-value>
    </context-param>        

    <context-param>
        <description>
            Virtual path in the URL which triggers loading of resources for the MyFaces extended components
            in the ExtensionFilter.
        </description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.RESOURCE_VIRTUAL_PATH</param-name>
        <param-value>/faces/myFacesExtensionResource</param-value>
    </context-param>
    
    <context-param>
        <description>
            Check if the extensions-filter has been properly configured.
        </description>
        <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.CHECK_EXTENSIONS_FILTER</param-name>
        <param-value>true</param-value>
    </context-param>    

    <context-param>
        <description>
            Define partial state saving as true/false.
        </description>
        <param-name>javax.faces.PARTIAL_STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
        <param-value>false</param-value>
    </context-param>    

    
    <filter>
        <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
        <filter-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter</filter-class>
        <init-param>
            <description>Set the size limit for uploaded files.
                Format: 10 - 10 bytes
                10k - 10 KB
                10m - 10 MB
                1g - 1 GB</description>
            <param-name>uploadMaxFileSize</param-name>
            <param-value>100m</param-value>
        </init-param>
        <init-param>
            <description>Set the threshold size - files
                below this limit are stored in memory, files above
                this limit are stored on disk.

                Format: 10 - 10 bytes
                10k - 10 KB
                10m - 10 MB
                1g - 1 GB</description>
            <param-name>uploadThresholdSize</param-name>
            <param-value>100k</param-value>
        </init-param>
    </filter>

    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>
    <filter-mapping>
        <filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
        <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
    </filter-mapping>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/jsp/faces/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
		<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/jsp/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
    

    
    <listener>
        <listener-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener</listener-class>
    </listener>

    
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
        <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
    </servlet>

    
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>

    
    <welcome-file-list>
        <welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
        <welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```

faces config:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<faces-config version="1.2" 
    xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
    xmlns:xi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XInclude"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_1_2.xsd">
	
	
	<managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>helloWorld</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>org.apache.myfaces.blank.HelloWorldController</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>
	</managed-bean>
	
	
	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/helloWorld.jsp</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>success</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/page2.jsp</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>
	
	
	<!-- <navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/page2.jsp</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>back</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/helloWorld.jsp</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule> -->
</faces-config>
```

server.xml:

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>
<!--
  Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one or more
  contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file distributed with
  this work for additional information regarding copyright ownership.
  The ASF licenses this file to You under the Apache License, Version 2.0
  (the "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance with
  the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at

      [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]

  Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
  distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
  WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
  See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
  limitations under the License.
-->
<!-- Note:  A "Server" is not itself a "Container", so you may not
     define subcomponents such as "Valves" at this level.
     Documentation at /docs/config/server.html
 -->
<Server port="8005" shutdown="SHUTDOWN">

  
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener" SSLEngine="on" />
  
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.JasperListener" />
  
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener" />
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener" />

  <!-- Global JNDI resources
       Documentation at /docs/jndi-resources-howto.html
  -->
  <GlobalNamingResources>
    <!-- Editable user database that can also be used by
         UserDatabaseRealm to authenticate users
    -->
    <Resource name="UserDatabase" auth="Container"
              type="org.apache.catalina.UserDatabase"
              description="User database that can be updated and saved"
              factory="org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabaseFactory"
              pathname="conf/tomcat-users.xml" />
  </GlobalNamingResources>

  <!-- A "Service" is a collection of one or more "Connectors" that share
       a single "Container" Note:  A "Service" is not itself a "Container", 
       so you may not define subcomponents such as "Valves" at this level.
       Documentation at /docs/config/service.html
   -->
  <Service name="Catalina">
  
    
    <!--
    <Executor name="tomcatThreadPool" namePrefix="catalina-exec-" 
        maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="4"/>
    -->
    
    
    <!-- A "Connector" represents an endpoint by which requests are received
         and responses are returned. Documentation at :
         Java HTTP Connector: /docs/config/http.html (blocking & non-blocking)
         Java AJP  Connector: /docs/config/ajp.html
         APR (HTTP/AJP) Connector: /docs/apr.html
         Define a non-SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8080
    -->
    <Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
    
    <!--
    <Connector executor="tomcatThreadPool"
               port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
    -->           
    <!-- Define a SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8443
         This connector uses the JSSE configuration, when using APR, the 
         connector should be using the OpenSSL style configuration
         described in the APR documentation -->
    <!--
    <Connector port="8443" protocol="HTTP/1.1" SSLEnabled="true"
               maxThreads="150" scheme="https" secure="true"
               clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS" />
    -->

    
    <Connector port="8009" protocol="AJP/1.3" redirectPort="8443" />


    <!-- An Engine represents the entry point (within Catalina) that processes
         every request.  The Engine implementation for Tomcat stand alone
         analyzes the HTTP headers included with the request, and passes them
         on to the appropriate Host (virtual host).
         Documentation at /docs/config/engine.html -->

    <!-- You should set jvmRoute to support load-balancing via AJP ie :
    <Engine name="Standalone" defaultHost="localhost" jvmRoute="jvm1">         
    --> 
    <Engine name="Catalina" defaultHost="localhost">

      <!--For clustering, please take a look at documentation at:
          /docs/cluster-howto.html  (simple how to)
          /docs/config/cluster.html (reference documentation) -->
      <!--
      <Cluster className="org.apache.catalina.ha.tcp.SimpleTcpCluster"/>
      -->        

      <!-- The request dumper valve dumps useful debugging information about
           the request and response data received and sent by Tomcat.
           Documentation at: /docs/config/valve.html -->
      <!--
      <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.RequestDumperValve"/>
      -->

      <!-- This Realm uses the UserDatabase configured in the global JNDI
           resources under the key "UserDatabase".  Any edits
           that are performed against this UserDatabase are immediately
           available for use by the Realm.  -->
      <Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm"
             resourceName="UserDatabase"/>

      <!-- Define the default virtual host
           Note: XML Schema validation will not work with Xerces 2.2.
       -->
      <Host name="localhost"  appBase="webapps"
            unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true"
            xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">

        <!-- SingleSignOn valve, share authentication between web applications
             Documentation at: /docs/config/valve.html -->
        <!--
        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.authenticator.SingleSignOn" />
        -->

        <!-- Access log processes all example.
             Documentation at: /docs/config/valve.html -->
        <!--
        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve" directory="logs"  
               prefix="localhost_access_log." suffix=".txt" pattern="common" resolveHosts="false"/>
        -->
<Context path="/TMCWeb" reloadable="true" docBase="C:\work\projects\TMCWeb\src\main\webapp" workDir="C:\work\projects\TMCWeb\work" >
	<Loader className="org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader" reloadable="true" debug="1" useSystemClassLoaderAsParent="false" />
</Context>

      </Host>
    </Engine>
  </Service>
</Server>
```

Weiß jemand Rat?

mfg


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Hmmm.. benutzt SysDeo Context files oder die Server xml um den Context zu konfigurieren?
Laut Doku tritt der Bug auf wenn Context Files benutzt werden, probier doch mal das umzustellen.


----------



## y0dA (18. Feb 2008)

Also ich bekomme in beiden Fällen eine Exception:

*mit context files:*

```
18.02.2008 16:04:14 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\MyEclipse\jre\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;
C:\oracle\ora92
\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_08
\bin;C:\Programme\IDM Computer Solutions\UltraEdit-32;C:\Programme\apache-maven-2.0.8
\bin;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\GTK\2.0\bin;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90
\DTS\Binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\Binn\VSShell\Common7\IDE\;C:\Programme\Microsoft 
Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDE\PrivateAssemblies\;c:\win32app\pb_dll;%CATALINA_HOME%\bin;C:\Programme\CollabNet Subversion
18.02.2008 16:04:14 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
18.02.2008 16:04:14 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 872 ms
18.02.2008 16:04:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
18.02.2008 16:04:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.16
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester startElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: Begin event threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:205)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:153)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1358)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processContextConfig(ContextConfig.java:800)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.contextConfig(ContextConfig.java:740)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.init(ContextConfig.java:1005)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:279)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.init(StandardContext.java:5313)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4086)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:791)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:771)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:525)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:626)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:553)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:488)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1147)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1053)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:719)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:578)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processContextConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse error in context.xml for /TMCWeb
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2808)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2834)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1361)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processContextConfig(ContextConfig.java:800)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.contextConfig(ContextConfig.java:740)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.init(ContextConfig.java:1005)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:279)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.init(StandardContext.java:5313)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4086)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:791)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:771)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:525)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:626)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:553)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:488)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1147)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:117)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1053)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:719)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:578)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processContextConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Occurred at line 2 column 126
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Marking this application unavailable due to previous error(s)
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error getConfigured
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context [/TMCWeb] startup failed due to previous errors
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "listeners.ContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "listeners.SessionListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: contextInitialized()
18.02.2008 16:04:15 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: SessionListener: contextInitialized()
18.02.2008 16:04:16 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
18.02.2008 16:04:16 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
18.02.2008 16:04:16 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/47  config=null
18.02.2008 16:04:16 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 1632 ms
```

*server.xml:*

```
18.02.2008 16:05:56 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester startElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: Begin event threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:205)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:153)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1358)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:550)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:412)
18.02.2008 16:05:56 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
WARNUNG: Catalina.start using C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\conf\server.xml: 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2808)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2834)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1361)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:550)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:412)
18.02.2008 16:05:56 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester startElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: Begin event threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:205)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:153)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1358)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:570)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
18.02.2008 16:05:56 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
WARNUNG: Catalina.start using C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\conf\server.xml: 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.loader.DevLoader
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2808)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2834)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1361)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1644)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:570)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
18.02.2008 16:05:56 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 0 ms
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.await(Catalina.java:642)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:602)
	... 6 more
```

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die Exception bei server.xml rot geschrieben ist..

Weiters habe ich das ganze zuvor unter Tomcat 5.5.x ausprobiert (eben mit dem aktuellesten sysdeo plugin) und hierbei funktionieren alle meine Projekte bis eben auf das mit myFaces 1.2 -- da hierfür  ja JSP 1.2 sowie ein Servlet Container 2.5 benötigt werden.


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Wenn du den TC manuell startest, ändert sich etwas?


----------



## y0dA (18. Feb 2008)

Nein da bekomme ich dieselbe Fehlermeldung in der Konsole..

Das kann es doch nicht sein, ich habe schonmal versucht mit Tomcat 6 zuarbeiten - und damals (im Sommer) hat er ebenfalls nicht funktioniert..


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Hast du den Devloader aktiviert? (rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Tomcat -> tab Devloader Classpath -> checkbox)

Muss ehrlich sagen das ich dem dem DevLoader nicht gearbeitet habe, nutze SysDeo nur weil er eine Uralt TC Version (3.3) unterstützt.
Bei neueren Projekten nutze ich die Server des WTP.


----------



## y0dA (18. Feb 2008)

Klar habe ich den Devloader aktiviert.
Habe nun Tomcat neu installiert und wenn ich ihm dann starte, funktioniert er einwandfrei - erst ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich ein Projekt hinzufüge (in die server.xml) bekomme ich diese Devloader Exception..


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2008)

Oops, hab's verwechselt, Doku sagt der Bug tritt auf wenn die Server.xml verwendet wird, nicht wenn Context files verwendet werden.

Aber bei dir scheint ja beides zum gleichen Ergebnniss zu führen.


----------



## ms (18. Feb 2008)

Mir sagt Devloader nichts. Ist das ein Teil von dem Tomcat-Plugin?

Ansonsten kannst du ja auch über die MyEclipseIDE deinen Tomcat konfigurieren/deployen/starten.

ms


----------



## y0dA (19. Feb 2008)

Gut nachdem ich genügend Schlaf hatte, hat sich das Problem nun auch verflüchtigt - es lag daran, dass die Person vorm PC an akutem Schlafmangel litt und das DevLoader.jar vom Sysdep Plugin nicht als JAR in den Tomcat Libs Ordner geschoben hatte sondern als RAR ..

danke für eure Hilfe, aber dieses Problem konnte ich wohl nur selbst lösen, da Auslöser


----------

